# X99 Support 64GB?



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 19, 2015)

As some of you may know, I've had issues with my new computer which was built at my local computer shop (Memory Express) a month ago. Since my last update on my original thread I had to take it back because I was getting blue screens (both irql driver ones and ones relating to kernel) every couple of minutes. This was after a nearly complete rebuild of the system (brand new CPU, mobo, ram, and P/S). The tech suggested reinstalling Windows but that didn't help. 

During the rebuild when he put in the ram which was faster than the previous ones, the tech said that he had to run it at a slower speed for the computer to read all 64GB. He said he tested that on several different X99 mobo models (including different brands) and they all had the same issue. He said that it would be a bios update released in the future to support it.

Today I called them to try to get an update (didn't talk to the tech, only a customer support desk person) and they said that the tech put a note in the system that he thinks that the 64GB is what's causing the BSODs. Tomorrow he'll mostly likely call to talk to me and say that he can't get it to work with 64GB. I'm finding that to be ridiculous since I know that many people are running 64GB.

So my question is, is anyone here successfully running 64GB on an X99 board? I'm just looking for some reaffirmation that yes, it's possible and there shouldn't be any issues building a computer with it.

I'm not sure what I'll do at this point if this computer doesn't work. A prebuilt DAW computer with 64GB currently costs around $2000 more and if there are gonna be so many potential problems with a computer like this I'd need something that can be serviced locally.


----------



## snattack (Oct 20, 2015)

I'd give back the parts and buy a pre-built DAW instead. They probably use Socket 2011-mobos which are well tested to handle it.

64Gb is a quite new thing in the latest Intel chipset, and that usually mean problems.


----------



## vrocko (Oct 20, 2015)

I have been running a 5820/msi motherboard/64GB Crucial ballistix(DDR4 2666) ram since january, it's a very solid machine.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 20, 2015)

Im using Asus x99-a, Cpu 5820k, 64 GB Crucial DDR4-2133 QC Ram, Windows 7 pro and it works well.
Had it for 11 month. My first PC(slave), on mac for 14 years.
I've read somewhere that some x99 motherboards are able to handle 128 GB Ram with an Xeon cpu.
I hope you get your systems up and working.


----------



## Vin (Oct 20, 2015)

I built my own 5820k/X99 Extreme6 machine and have had zero problems with it for 6 months of heavy use now. I'm currently on 32 GBs, but I know people who use 64 and 128 with no problems.

Pre-built DAWs are ok, but not worth $2000 extra at all.


----------



## Smikes77 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have x99 with 64gb RAM. All working fine here.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Oct 20, 2015)

I had problems getting full 64gb Crucial Ballistix DDR-2400 detected with my Asus X99 - it was 2 x 32gb kits which were identical models but different batches. No memory errors when you tried each one separately or in pairs/quad but as soon as you put all 8 in it was BSODs and the bios only showing 32gb or 48gb. Ended up re-ordering a single 64gb kit (8x8gb) and all was fine.
I'm building another X99 machine right now for a friend 6 months on, trying the original 2 x 32gb kits again and having the same problems - apparently if you increase DRAM voltage to 1.30v you can get the 2 sets to play ball but no sucess myself yet - see this thread:- http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2337139/ram-fully-detected.html


----------



## JW (Oct 20, 2015)

I also built my own 5820k AsrockX99 Extreme6/ac machine with 64GB and it is SOLID. Zero problems with it.


----------



## chibear (Oct 20, 2015)

Back when I built mine with a 3930K and Gigabyte X79 board there was an issue with running RAM from different lots. Might still be an issue. The advice to avoid problems was to buy a 64GB kit, not 2x32 or 4x16. Mine posted fine from the start and has worked for the last 3 yrs.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 20, 2015)

I am going to be either buying or building a new Master computer next year and I am a little unsure what Brand of Mobo to go for (if I don't decide to get a slightly older Mac Pro instead of a PC). It will definitely need to support either 64gb or 128gb of RAM.

I currently use an ASUS P8P67 Pro R3 mobo with a Motu HD192 and have always had a weird mechanical noise even when not recording. I thought it was the GFX card so I recently bought a GTX960 and it changed nothing so I'm starting to think it's the Asus Mobo. Sorry to slightly derail this thread but I am interested in anything about being able to run 64gb of Ram and above.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks a lot for everyone's feedback! So it seems that it shouldn't be an issue. I didn't know about using a single kit. The tech is using multiple kits for sure. On the original build he used 4 kits. I'll make sure to pass that info on to him.


----------



## wpc982 (Oct 20, 2015)

fwiw another x99 (Asus X99 Pro) home-built daw with 64gb memory, working fine; 2 sets of 32 gb memory (4 * 16Gb Corsair 'vengeance' lpx ddr4). Intel i7-5820 cpu. On this MB the only thing I've never gotten to work is the M-2 drive socket ..


----------



## Lawson. (Oct 20, 2015)

ASRock X99 WS here with a Xeon E5-1650v3 and 64GB RAM working fine.


----------



## Jason_D (Oct 20, 2015)

What is the exact model number of your motherboard? The manufacturer should have a memory compatibility list. See if your RAM is on the list. If all of your RAM sticks are on the list, download the latest BIOS. The BIOS on my motherboard has been updated 8 times since release. This should be a good starting point.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 20, 2015)

It's an MSI Gaming7. I originally wanted an asus board but they didn't have it in stock and the tech says that he's also tested with an asus board. The tech says that he's looked up the memory compatibility and has tried multiple kits from multiple brands on 4 different X99 boards and none of them work properly with 64GB. He can only get it to work with 32GB. They just got 32GB kits in stock so now he'll try 2 of those. 64GB kits aren't really an option as the only ones they have are a lot more expensive and are special order. He's also tried 4x 16GB sticks and it also didn't work. He claims that someday there will be a bios update to fix it but clearly you guys all have it working now...

He must be doing something wrong if he can't get 64GB working on 4 different mobos. I'm not sure what to do at this point and what to do if they say that they won't build it with 64GB because they can't get it to work.


----------



## Jason_D (Oct 20, 2015)

Is this your board?

http://www.msi.com/product/motherboard/X99A-GAMING-7.html#hero-overview

Here is the approved list of RAM.

http://www.msi.com/support/mb/X99A-GAMING-7.html#support-mem

Now we just need to know the RAM model numbers. It would look something like (BLS2K8G4D240FSA)

It looks like not all RAM is compatible for up to 8 DIMMs.

I had an early X99 motherboard and it took me forever to get 16GB DIMMs to work. I later found out that I had the wrong motherboard revision.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 20, 2015)

Well the tech is the one dealing with it. I'm assuming he's looking at the correct list etc.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 21, 2015)

The tech managed to get 64GB working with 2x 32GB Kingston HyperX kits and left it stress testing, however, I doubt that it will work. I just looked at the memory support page for the gaming7 motherboard and there it shows that it only supports 4 dimms for the HyperX ram and most of the other rams commonly used by gaming rigs. It requires a different model for it to run 8 dimms from Kingston. Memory Express doesn't seem to carry any of the models which it shows as supporting 8 dimms. I don't know how the tech could've missed this since he said that he's been looking at the memory support list. I'll have to wait for his call back tomorrow.


----------

